# Kernel and modules

## Sylhouette

I mist out some modules in my kernel.

Do i need to do a make dep; make clean; make bzImage; make modules; make modules_install after a make menuconfig or can i just do a make modules make modules_install 

If the second option will work how does the kernel knows (/boot/bzImage) that they where compiled as module ??

Or does your kernel(bzImage) not knowing wich options are compiled as a module.

And what about a depmod -a   do i need to pass that command as well.

Thanks for your time

----------

## klieber

 *Sylhouette wrote:*   

> I mist out some modules in my kernel.

 

A good place to start would be the Linux Kernel HOWTO.

You can also try searching google

--kurt

----------

## Guest

If it is just an addition of a new module (one that wasn't selected before at all) then you can just do "make dep ; make modules" and move your /lib/modules/`uname -r` to somewhere safe and do a "make modules_install".  (if your an NVidia card user, copy the NVdriver from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/video to /lib/modules and put it into the same place in the new tree)

works for me all the time.

Take care.

----------

